# I hate being Asian...



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

Disclaimer: I'm sorry this post is a little sensitive but I don't mean to offend anyone and I wasn't going to post on here but I need to rant SO BADLY! :bash

I absolutely HATE being asian, there's nothing good about it... Day after day I get countless racial slurs and prejudicial remarks, I'm just so over it. I go to a secluded school so most of the people attending aren't asian and I constantly get picked on, there was this one girl who actually said "Oh I'm sorry... I can't understand you... *****s should only talk to other *****s" And no one stood up for me, no one ever does. It's SO FRUSTRATING. 

And my mother doesn't understand, she thinks I'm making a big deal out of nothing but I can't stand it anymore. My mum just tells me to study hard and get to a great university so that "I can get out of this hellhole" but the bullying is affecting my studies too! 

Sigh that brings me to another topic, everyone thinks being asian means you are naturally gifted or good at maths, that is SO NOT TRUE and I have to work so hard just to rank average in my adv class... No one, not even my teacher, takes me seriously in english class, she thinks I'm so dumb but she won't even give me a chance, I love english but yet again, i have to study all night just so my teacher acknowledges me. 

I'm just a hermit. I literally have no social life and all I do is study... Sorry this is so long and it's okay if no one replies, I just want some advice on how to stand up for myself or how to better assimilate myself into this sort of community.... I just hate it, I want to get out of here.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It is all relative.

Any of us could likely define one thing about us that puts us in a large social class, say how that class negatively impacts us, and define how others have it so much better.

Bottom line...you aren't alone or unique in your feelings.

I'm neither discounting nor marginalizing what you are feeling; I know what you are saying.


----------



## BrendaR (May 23, 2014)

I think you are just in the wrong place 
I know it sucks having no one stand up for you, or people making fun of you just because of where you come from.

Study hard, and get out of there. I know its hard to concentrate when you have all those worries about people being jerks to you.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

I hate how timid people are about standing up for others, so I definitely relate to your frustration over the silence of your classmates. They _know_ it's wrong for someone to push you around and make racial slurs, but they have one reason or another for not being the first to rock the boat by saying, "Knock it off."

What I would really love is to live on my own plot of land where I don't have to get dragged into these issues one way or another (either I'm the lunatic rocking the boat and making people upset or I do what I know is wrong). I spoke up a few times in my schooldays, but it's still going on in the adult world and is no longer a group of bratty kids but the whole world who doesn't want to take that risk.

I don't have any advice about standing up for yourself except to make your choice, stick to it, and stay strong. Bullying is a difficult problem to address because it's unpredictable. Some people will back off if you fight back while others will just relish having a real opponent.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You are crazy because I think Asian girls and Asian women are very beautiful. They have perfect faces, perfect skin, perfect hair. I would kill to be Asian. They are beautiful. Their almond shaped eyes make them even more beautiful.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Wrong place alright..

I saw the title and thought that it would be a monstrous infliction. If it is any consolation, I have known white people who have wanted to be Asian before, or perhaps felt that way in their heart. 

It's unfortunate that you have to put up with this, but I am sure you can take action against it if the harassment is affecting you adversely. That in itself can be tricky, since sometimes this provides further fuel to the antagonists..

I would suggest to persevere. This year will be over before you know it, and it is tough for many reasons. You shouldn't have to deal with this on a daily basis though. Hopefully you can find a solution!

Do you have many Asian friends?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Would you rather be black? :lol :no

I'm sorry you're having a tough time though. I know the stereotypes and put-downs based on your race can be annoying and hurtful. Maybe after you graduate moving to a place that is more diverse would help. Usually in areas that are mostly one race, the minorities get secluded and/or treated poorly.



Theory816 said:


> It's not about being Asian. It's about being different that is what they are picking on you for.


That's a good point.


----------



## Theory816 (May 23, 2014)

It's not about being Asian. It's about being different that is what they are picking on you for. It's how you carry yourself also. Real advice from me. It's gonna take some real balls. You mite lose everything. The next time someone insults you. Insult them back 10 times louder. This is including teachers and students. You might get beat up, you might get expelled but trust me, it's worth it. What you are doing is you want somebody to stand up for you. No, no one is going to stand up for you. Only you can stand up for yourself. Also if you do go through with this is get expelled from school, don't worry to much, school is not as important and you think it is. There are a lot of lies about society. During my high school year I was picked on a lot. I'm Asian myself but the bullying wasn't for me being Asian. I was picked on because of low self confidence. I never stood up for myself because I was afraid of the repercussions. And looking back now those repercussions are not that important than it is for me to be a strong person in life. Trust me. I've been there. If you can't stand for yourself here how will you ever be able to stand up for yourself in any situation outside of school and outside of life? It's also not just standing up for yourself but doing what you want to do. I know deep down you want to bash that guy in the head. Don't. Keep it to words. I know you want to ask that girl out. Do it. I know you want to stick up for yourself. Do it.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I feel you, Im asian too and it sucks sometimes. People always go to me for answers or think Im this genius when really I have pretty average grades. Honestly, you just have to be patience for the right people to come to you and treat you as an individual not as a stereotype. Being the minority can be hard to deal but know there are people like you that feel the same way.


----------



## Theory816 (May 23, 2014)

Edit. I keep thinking you are a Asian dude. Just flip the script


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you considered joining groups at school that are based on your interests? Coming together for a common interest can often be a great mediator for feeling left out due to being otherwise different.

Or as someone said above, have you connected with any other Asians at your school?

I can relate in a sense. Being Mexican, I experienced my fair share of bullying and racism in school. I do love Asian women though.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Now that I'm back in school I know that feeling all too well. I'm well into adulthood and people STILL just assume I'm getting straight A's and perfect scores on my tests- especially in math. I'm terrible at math and most of the time others can't believe that. 

No one tries to bully me though. I learned to stand up for myself years ago, and I've never regretted it. The worst thing to do is to say or do absolutely nothing back. That is the reaction that bullies pray for and the one that spurs them to bully you more.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I can understand disliking your own ethnicity and race and I heavily sympathize with you.

I'm torn between East and West, Western/North American culture, ideals, etc. and those from my home country in Asia. I forgot my native language at a young age, don't follow the traditions, customs, etc. 

The funny thing is that I was born in that certain Asian country, but a ton of people of my ethnicity born and raised in the U.S their whole life know their mother tongue, follow the culture and traditions, etc. They blend well between both East and West, and I cannot fit in either! Isn't that just so ironic!?

I also very much dislike having the very high academic, career, etc. standards upon me as an Asian and being unable to meet them. I am a huge disappointment to my culture, race, ethnicity, etc. I'm sorry to all the other people of my race that I wasn't smart enough to be a doctor, scientist, engineer, etc. > : ( I am sorry that depression and mental illness is extremely taboo in our culture and that I have to be "weak" enough to suffer from it and hide it from all of you god-damned people. I am sorry for being a broken, defective Asian from the factory and I cannot conform like all of you.

I really feel like my mind is in the wrong body and it is one large cause of my depression and anxiety. I will always be judged by my skin color and what I look like on the outside, even if on the inside, I act nothing like my exterior.

I seem to oppose everything my race, culture, ethnicity stands for, subconsciously and even consciously. Pretty much the only things I like about my culture is the food and movies, that's it.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> I can understand disliking your own ethnicity and race and I heavily sympathize with you.
> 
> I'm torn between East and West, Western/North American culture, ideals, etc. and those from my home country in Asia. I forgot my native language at a young age, don't follow the traditions, customs, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

Thank you guys so much, I didn't really expect anyone to reply! I've read all your comments like three times to give me courage so I can stand up for myself when the time comes! And to answer some of your questions, yeah I am an asian girl and I go to an all girls school so I'm pretty sure the b****iness is double as bad :O And also yes I have a few asian acquaintances, i only HAVE asian friends, in my school they sort of file you into these cliques so i'm sort of forced into the asian group. I just dread going to school but I understand now that hopefully this isn't permanent, thank you everyone for opening up my eyes  lol asian joke right there.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG! METOOMETOOMETOOMETOOMETOOMETOO! I just realised after typing all this that it's more of a rant so I thought I'd just put it up here to save you the time of reading it then being like...oh gawd, haha.

Anyway, I don't hate it as much as I used to and I'm starting to hate it less and less because I've realised that they're all just equally ****ed and Australia's an openly racist country anyway. 

But I'm pretty sure this is actually the reason why I have SA. And people are right, you're in the wrong place at the wrong time and it's because you look different. My friend is Irish but no one picks on her for it because she looks like the typical Australian. I have another friend that's Canadian but she's the same as my Irish friend.

Yeah, from everything that I've gotten, I'm pretty sure only 4 people have stuck up for me; my Canadian friend always has, this guy that I was in grade 7 with stuck up for me once and these two guys that were friends with the guy that was saying racist stuff. Everyone else just walks past, ignores or comes up to me later (I think they're trying to comfort me??) because they wanted to do something to help me but sticking up for me was too much for them, which I completely understand.

You should try sticking up for yourself. I know it's easier said than done but once you start doing it the first few times, it'll then start coming naturally. They expect you to do nothing, that's why you're such an easy target to them. But don't forget about common sense, like, I'm only 5'2", I'm not gonna make someone three times my size really mad or take on a whole group of guys. Common sense kinda does help you stay alive after all, haha. I rarely come up with a good comeback but if I do it's ****ing boss and there's always someone in the background saying "OOHHH!!" :clap . If I don't though, then I'll just do a little smirk and walk off because they wonder why I just laughed at them and it looks like I don't really care (I do.A lot). If you don't feel like doing anything or common sense kicks in, then just keep walking past like they're not even there and don't acknowledge them at all, their presence is a waste of space anyway.

There aren't many Asians where I live either either and I'm pretty sure there's like 10 in my school out of 1200ish? I usually shrug off racist stuff unless it involves family. I think I might have like mild anger issues that just overtake my SA when they kick in? A few weeks ago some prick at school was being racist to my little sister to the point that she was crying and one of her friends came and told me what had happened. The people I sit with are no help at all, they would never stand up for me even though they're always like "We've got your back babe!". So my sister's friend led me to the guy and I just went off at him. I'm pretty sure the only reason he was scared though was because I was shouting at him and I was bigger than him and his friends. (I swear generations are getting shorter and shorter??) Thank goodness this guy I'm sort of friends with stepped in and stopped me though because I was running out of things to say and didn't want to turn my back to walk off in case he did something. I did get detention and the school called my parents but didn't get suspended, probably because I never actually laid a hand on him and he started it with my sister. I felt like such a bad ***! I'm really not though. But I think this made my SA worse because I think I saw people videoing from the corner of my eye but haven't seen any videos yet...

Don't worry, my mum doesn't understand either. It's probably because she grew up in her country being the majority rather than the minority. And if someone asks me for the answers to something and I actually do know it, I'll give them the wrong answer just because it makes me happy and they don't end up asking again when they find out its wrong. If they want to rely on you for answers, let them, it's their own fault when the answer's wrong  And that teacher is a *****, you're probably in your last year of high school anyway so I say just don't bother with her.

So my advice for standing up for yourself is up there somewhere ^^. And everyone's full of **** whether it's literally or metaphorically (LOL, someone high five me!). Everyone's racist, some just know how to act around people, others don't. Don't rely on anyone but yourself in these situations because most of the time, they'll just do that bystander effect thingy. But if someone does stand up for you, THANK THEM. Australia's an openly racist country, everyone knows it. And walking around with some Caucasian person lessens your chance at being targeted. It just does. And Asian guys are right, they have it worse off because guys are much more likely to hit other guys than girls so at least it doesn't get physical for you!



> "Oh I'm sorry... I can't understand you... *****s should only talk to other *****s"


If someone says that to you again say something like "Are you faking it or just naturally stupid? It's English, probably the only language you can speak, it's not that hard!" Or smirk


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Appleandmango said:


> I go to an all girls school


Ah, that explains a lot. j/k Stay strong and good luck to you.

Try sticking up for yourself when possible.

Hopefully you're parents aren't Tiger Parents. Luckily mine were not.

Asian Grading Scale:

A = Acceptable (barely)
B = Below Average
C = Terrible/Unacceptable
D = Don't come home
F = Disowned forever.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

If someone says that to you again say something like "Are you faking it or just naturally stupid? It's English, probably the only language you can speak, it's not that hard!" Or smirk [/QUOTE]

Oh wow thank you for writing so much! I have a feeling we are super similar! This is actually a really good comeback but I don't really feel comfortable saying it?? If you get what I mean? I get really anxious when I'm in this sort of situation but I will try thanks!!  I always try to look like I don't care but on the inside, it kills me to know that I'm being picked on for something I can't change...


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Ah, that explains a lot. j/k Stay strong and good luck to you.
> 
> Try sticking up for yourself when possible.
> 
> ...


Yup!! A's or B's are fine but C is a just like "YOU'RE A DISAPPOINTMENT, WHAT THE HELL HAVE YOU DONE WITH YOUR LIFE?" i have THOSE kind of parents, but it's not as bad as some parents I know


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont even know what to say to you. Australia does seem to treat non white people bad from what I've heard anyway.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> I dont even know what to say to you. Australia does seem to treat non white people bad from what I've heard anyway.


Its interesting considering how extremely diverse it is, especially with its huge Asian population from all corners of Asia.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

BillDauterive said:


> Its interesting considering how extremely diverse it is, especially with its huge Asian population from all corners of Asia.


Aussies quarantine their aboriginal populations, I wouldn't take AUS to be a prime example of a melting pot.

I hear New Zealand is even worse though. I hear their media spews them anti American propaganda constantly.

Was considering working abroad there but not anymore.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

I'm sure it isn't the WHOLE OF AUSTRALIA! Australians in general are very nice i think! I swear there are heaps of asians in australia through it's just because I go to a pretty secluded school so not a lot of people go here and they're just really discriminatory!! I'm not sure about overseas and I know racism exists everywhere, I guess it's just really bad in this town... :/


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

To OP. Could be the local and area you are at. It could be different at a different school or region for example. Even "standing up" for oneself may not work. If the tormentor(s) feel they have a lot of localized support, they will still retaliate every day. It's the cruelest and ugliest of human nature that there are those who will actively apportion and expend energy everyday to condemn, taunt or "punish" an individual everyday or everytime they see them when said victim never meant anything offensive or has only done minor things to warrant such disapproval. A "killer instinct" where it is belived some individuals deserve to be mentally or even physically destroyed. So they do their best with words and emotional intimidation usually as stealth attacks rather than be honest and declare a physical duel. 
As evidenced a few years ago of young idiots in the news laughing and approving of a victimized young person committing suicide on a youtube video. 

Either you can find some other friends/classmates who are mutually respectful , or there is the option of moving to another school, place of work etc.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Appleandmango said:


> And my mother doesn't understand, she thinks I'm making a big deal out of nothing but I can't stand it anymore. My mum just tells me to study hard and get to a great university so that "I can get out of this hellhole" but the bullying is affecting my studies too!
> 
> Sigh that brings me to another topic, everyone thinks being asian means you are naturally gifted or good at maths, that is SO NOT TRUE and I have to work so hard just to rank average in my adv class... No one, not even my teacher, takes me seriously in english class, she thinks I'm so dumb but she won't even give me a chance, I love english but yet again, i have to study all night just so my teacher acknowledges me.
> .


Be careful which university you go to. Some of those "top 50" are also hellholes. A laid-back school rather than an ultra-competitive one could actually be a lot more healthier and manageable for someone with SA.

Sorry, I wouldn't take much stock in English classes. English, as a subject, is better used to communicate well professionally in your work life. Making a living with English only works if you are in academia or a real good social agent and able to work as one. Or lucky or skilled enough to be a top selling writer.

An real life example: Obama often hiring the skills of some young 24 yr.old writer for many of his speeches. (what? unbelievable, but true)


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

A lot of times young girls can be catty if they think you are stealing their men

Also **** them. Also lots of people love asians. don't believe me? Google I love asians. You're welcome


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

ils25r said:


> Either you can find some other friends/classmates who are mutually respectful , or there is the option of moving to another school, place of work etc.


I don't think I should move schools! Not only will my mother never let me, I'm in my last year so she said to just deal with it and think of it as "life experience". I have half a year left to go and I'm literally counting the days!


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

ils25r said:


> Be careful which university you go to. Some of those "top 50" are also hellholes. A laid-back school rather than an ultra-competitive one could actually be a lot more healthier and manageable for someone with SA.
> 
> Sorry, I wouldn't take much stock in English classes. English, as a subject, is better used to communicate well professionally in your work life. Making a living with English only works if you are in academia or a real good social agent and able to work as one. Or lucky or skilled enough to be a top selling writer


It's okay! I don't want a career in english I just love the subject! Other than english, I do chemistry, biology, senior science and maths so I'm dead set doing something science related... there is no way my parents would want me doing english anyway?? :/ I used to really want to be a journalist but I don't think I'm good enough anymore haha And yeah i think youre right about the top 50 uni's but I'm trying to get into Sydney Uni


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Several posts have been removed. Please just try to discuss the original topic.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

shyvr6 said:


> Several posts have been removed. Please just try to discuss the original topic.


Really?! Now I feel bad! I'm sorry I shouldn't have made this thread!! D: Should I take it down or something?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You're fine. I was referring to the off-topic discussions that were taking place in here by other members.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

calichick said:


> Aussies quarantine their aboriginal populations, I wouldn't take AUS to be a prime example of a melting pot.
> 
> I hear New Zealand is even worse though. I hear their media spews them anti American propaganda constantly.
> 
> Was considering working abroad there but not anymore.


I think they treat aboriginies the worst tbh. I watched that John Pilger documentary about the way the australian system treats them and jeez if it is actually true then they are probably the worst treated race of people. I mean didn't white australians used to just take aboriginal children and out them into christian missionaries years ago?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I kind of noticed a bunch of posts falling off the face of the earth. I thought that the questions asked were entirely relevant and interesting, but oh well. :stu


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Appleandmango said:


> Disclaimer: I'm sorry this post is a little sensitive but I don't mean to offend anyone and I wasn't going to post on here but I need to rant SO BADLY! :bash
> 
> I absolutely HATE being asian, there's nothing good about it... Day after day I get countless racial slurs and prejudicial remarks, I'm just so over it. I go to a secluded school so most of the people attending aren't asian and I constantly get picked on, there was this one girl who actually said "Oh I'm sorry... I can't understand you... *****s should only talk to other *****s" And no one stood up for me, no one ever does. It's SO FRUSTRATING.
> 
> ...


Well, to begin with; I'm Chinese, and dropped out of grade 11, went back into grade 11 for around two weeks, then dropped out again; so don't feel so bad about it, stereotypes aren't necessarily accurate (and for that matter; I really hate how western media/culture seems to like portraying us asians...) You're no "disgrace" to your race/culture/etc, either... though I do know how it feels to think that way ._.

Additionally, I know how it's like hearing racial slurs and the sort, etc etc etc... and I'll say this much: if (certain parts) of your community is like that, then why bother with them at all? Racists are the scum of the earth, I'd have no interest in interacting with one any more than just insulting them back or making rude gestures...
I can't admit to having faced actual racism that often in my life, but at the same time, I know just how annoying it can be... as well as stereotypes. :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Rich91 said:


> I think they treat aboriginies the worst tbh. I watched that John Pilger documentary about the way the australian system treats them and jeez if it is actually true then they are probably the worst treated race of people. I mean didn't white australians used to just take aboriginal children and out them into christian missionaries years ago?


I don't know what they did but I wouldn't take a country whose government considers a ban on porn an effective solution to child abuse very quite seriously.

You guys have to remember that the original Europeans who migrated to AUS and NZ were all working class Scots, Brits and Irish.

When you have poor outcasts in society as the founders and basis of your constitutional structure, it's not a good sign.

OP just move to California and call it a day. People here are much nicer :yes (and better looking lol)


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Id rather be an asian female anyday x s ...but I do understand all the pressure from those before you being placed on your shoulders.

I have an older bro who is outshining me in everything, work,school,ministry... that I just wanna curl into myself till I disappear.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Appleandmango said:


> I'm not sure about overseas and I know racism exists everywhere,


It does unfortunately, but of course there are good people out there too.

Just wanted to say that no matter what people call you or say to you, NEVER be ashamed of who you are or where you come from.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

So moderators are red? Huh, that's pretty cool!



> I have an older bro who is outshining me in everything


Haha, this is like me! I have both a younger AND older sister who outshine me in everything! Everything except drawing but let's be serious, drawing to my parents is like playing pass-the-parcel, it's useless. Yeah right! Not if you're going to be a face painter, hah! But then again I'm not going to be a face painter... haha


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^ My post was relevant because I'm talking about growing up in an Asian family where everything is really competitive and it sucks because everything is about being better than everyone else! To them it is anyway. So don't delete it!

IT'S RELEVANT. DO NOT TOUCH IT. PLEASE.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TigerLilly02 said:


> ^^^ My post was relevant because I'm talking about growing up in an Asian family where everything is really competitive and it sucks because everything is about being better than everyone else! To them it is anyway. So don't delete it!
> 
> IT'S RELEVANT. DO NOT TOUCH IT. PLEASE.


They generally won't delete posts so easily, don't worry. Most of the ones deleted were mine and Calichick's previous.. Argument.  and a couple because I think they were getting more 'political' (for lack of a better word )


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

TigerLilly02 said:


> ^^^ *My post was relevant because I'm talking about growing up in an Asian family where everything is really competitive and it sucks because everything is about being better than everyone else!* To them it is anyway. So don't delete it!
> 
> IT'S RELEVANT. DO NOT TOUCH IT. PLEASE.


I couldn't agree more with you. They look at us like we're some outcast if we're not making six figure income, owning a car, house, wearing an expensive designer clothing, etc.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ah, we go through life where people either love us or hate us, amIright? :\

I think all there is to do is ignore them, don't give them the reaction they want because that will just encourage them. 

Life gets better after school. Hang in there!


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> I can understand disliking your own ethnicity and race and I heavily sympathize with you.
> 
> I'm torn between East and West, Western/North American culture, ideals, etc. and those from my home country in Asia. I forgot my native language at a young age, don't follow the traditions, customs, etc.
> 
> ...


Dude, you're pretty much like me, 'cept I was born in Canada.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Ugh, I hate being a kangaroo. Stupid humans always coming up to me with their boxing gloves.

Oh wait...never mind.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

That sucks, hard. I'm also Asian and while I can't say I've had people come up to me with racial slurs, I do know what it feels like to be discriminated/judged for my race. Even saying something like "you're Asian, of course you get good grades" hurts because it erases your individuality. Try not to forget that there is nooooothing wrong with being Asian. The problem lies with the horrible racists, not you.


----------



## Ryan Chen (May 13, 2014)

Take pride in who you are. Not your damn race. I'm Asian too but I don't give a **** about how people see for my race me because I would just flip them off.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea it would suck to be a minority. Luckily there are Asians almost everywhere.


----------



## freakishJesusfreak (May 18, 2014)

Appleandmango said:


> Disclaimer: I'm sorry this post is a little sensitive but I don't mean to offend anyone and I wasn't going to post on here but I need to rant SO BADLY! :bash
> 
> I absolutely HATE being asian, there's nothing good about it... Day after day I get countless racial slurs and prejudicial remarks, I'm just so over it. I go to a secluded school so most of the people attending aren't asian and I constantly get picked on, there was this one girl who actually said "Oh I'm sorry... I can't understand you... *****s should only talk to other *****s" And no one stood up for me, no one ever does. It's SO FRUSTRATING.
> 
> ...


i like asians!!!
i really do!!

one of my best friends is asian
of course, i shouldnt categorise asians and say they're all the same, cus they're not

but i can definitely say if i went to your school, i would probs overcome my shyness to talk to you, and if you were being bullied, well i'm not a particularly assertive person but i would try and be there for you regardless 

actually _two_ of my close friends are asian!


----------



## freakishJesusfreak (May 18, 2014)

People who judge and discriminate others based on stereotypical ideologies are ignorant and need to find something better to do with their time.

your race does not define you, 
hey, your FAMILY does not define you. what i mean is, if you come from a family full of theives or something it doesnt mean you have to be one or be seen as one either.

we are all individuals who make our own choices.

that being said, i love many aspects of Asian culture. Be grateful for who you are. Refuse to be shut down or defined by ignorant discrimination because what gives them the right?


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Appleandmango said:


> Thank you guys so much, I didn't really expect anyone to reply! I've read all your comments like three times to give me courage so I can stand up for myself when the time comes! And to answer some of your questions, yeah I am an asian girl and I go to an all girls school so I'm pretty sure the b****iness is double as bad :O And also yes I have a few asian acquaintances, i only HAVE asian friends, in my school they sort of file you into these cliques so i'm sort of forced into the asian group. I just dread going to school but I understand now that hopefully this isn't permanent, thank you everyone for opening up my eyes  lol asian joke right there.


What kind of an Asian are you? East Asian? ( Japaneese/ Chineese) or south Asian? ( Indian)


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

I understand completely _-_ I'm black,and deal with racial slurs everyday O3O I try ignoring it,but it just doesn't work out. Really depresses me :|


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

BrendaR said:


> I think you are just in the wrong place
> I know it sucks having no one stand up for you, or people making fun of you just because of where you come from.
> 
> Study hard, and get out of there. I know its hard to concentrate when you have all those worries about people being jerks to you. But you'll get over it
> ...


I agree. You're in Australia and last I heard, there is a lot of racism there against Aborigines and other people of color. Probably one of the most racist countries in the world.

Listen, I am African-American, and although I feel down and hurt about the issues with Black people in this country and being a Black woman dealing with the strife that comes with it, I don't hate my skin or my ethnicity. I would just rather be a Black woman outside of America, you dig? :} I am proud of my Black heritage and the type of Black family that I came from.

Most of my friends in college were Korean, Japanese or East Indian because they were easier to get along with and they didn't act phony towards me like the Black and white American students did. Then I went overseas to South Korea for a year to teach English and I see everything that you stated OP. However, you should not hate being Asian. You should HATE the ignorance of other people and the problems within your culture.

I don't hate being Black but I do _hate_ when Black people act loud and ignorant, commit Black on Black crime, emulate and idolize rappers and video hoes, abuse the system to get freebies, have a bunch of illegitimate kids without good father figures, act like criminals or try to destroy their Black beauty just to look more European and etc.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

DragnoticChaos4231 said:


> I understand completely _-_ I'm black,and *deal with racial slurs everyday *O3O I try ignoring it,but it just doesn't work out. Really depresses me :|


Good Lord! Where in Texas do you live where they are doing that?!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> *Yea it would suck to be a minority.* Luckily there are Asians almost everywhere.


Um...what?

It does not always suck to be a minority, it's how you make and how you take in the criticism. What sucks is the discrimination that people face in workplaces or in public.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> You are crazy because I think Asian girls and Asian women are very beautiful. They have perfect faces, perfect skin, perfect hair. I would kill to be Asian. They are beautiful. Their almond shaped eyes make them even more beautiful.


Paloma, you already look like a cutie. You don't have to wish to look like someone else. :squeeze


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Oh Appleandmango, I know the feeling. I'm asian as well though I live in the states. In my particular area the racism and stereotyping isn't as bad. I remember, however, some instances that were just a pain back in jr. high and high school... :/ I don't have parents who are too hard on me on what career I should have. So that's a bit of a relief. Although, some of my mom's friends are and it makes it hard to talk to them when my mom insists I go to social gatherings with her. *sigh* Why do we have to have such harsh standards to live up to!? I mean I know it's to support my whole family but it's hard to share the same values when I'm not so materialistic as them... well idk if you feel the same way.. do you?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

rilakkuma spitting some truths. NEVER let anyone make you be ashamed of who you are or where you come from.

You can hate the discrimination and racism but don't ever be ashamed of you because of that.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I never really had much problem with it. I been to school where it was only me, my brothers and cousin was the only asians. I would just ignore them and do your best.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm half Asian and did get bullied a lot in school, still get picked on to this day, the teasing won't end. Your mother is correct, focus on your studies and ignore the haters, excel in your classes, acquire a scholarship if you can. Why give weight to the opinions of feeble minded insects? Anyone who treats others poorly based on something as inconsequential as race, doesn't deserve to be treated with any respect, ignore them. If it gets to be really bad and out of hand, what with feeling outnumbered, report them. Eventually you will be surrounded by more mature individuals, not bored hyenas, you must persist. Take it one day at a time and focus on your studies.


----------



## freakishJesusfreak (May 18, 2014)

Malek said:


> I'm half Asian and did get bullied a lot in school, still get picked on to this day, the teasing won't end. Your mother is correct, focus on your studies and ignore the haters, excel in your classes, acquire a scholarship if you can. Why give weight to the opinions of feeble minded insects? Anyone who treats others poorly based on something as inconsequential as race, doesn't deserve to be treated with any respect, ignore them. If it gets to be really bad and out of hand, what with feeling outnumbered, report them. Eventually you will be surrounded by more mature individuals, *not bored hyenas*, you must persist. Take it one day at a time and focus on your studies.


Lol "bored hyenas" :haha 
i think that actually is an ideal way to describe those who seek joy in such petty discrimination...


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

freakishJesusfreak said:


> Lol "bored hyenas" :haha
> i think that actually is an ideal way to describe those who seek joy in such petty discrimination...


Mhmm :yes


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

If you should hate anyone, it should be the racists, not yourself.


----------

